# Change??



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

The looks of snowmobiles change every year but four wheelers never change they can't do much to them but they should be able to think of something to do to them. i was just thinking about this.any of you have any ideas to change them??


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Fuel Injection.....Supposedly Artic Cat is coming out with it.


----------

